# Problème batterie IPad



## Babetoo (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour 
J ' ai des soucis avec le rechargement de la batterie de mon IPad
Quand je branche le câble  sur le secteur, le logo de la batterie clignote et la sonnerie est quasi ininterrompue
quand je l' éteins pour le recharger tranquillement il se rallume et le logo de la batterie en charge s' affiche en grand sur l' écran et clignote en continuant à sonner  !!!!!!

Est ce grave (docteur) ?????
merci à ceux ou celles qui peuvent m'éclairer
Cdt


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2013)

As tu essayé de l'arrêter complètement (Appui long) puis au bout de quelques secondes de le rallumer et de vérifier si le problème perdure ?


----------

